# For Sale - Wa Martell Sujihiki in CPM154



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2017)

*Stats*

Model - Sujihiki

Blade Length - 300mm

Steel - CPM-154 (powdered stainless steel)

Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 44mm (ish)

Handle Style - Wa Octagonal

Handle Materials - Lightly dyed box elder burl with black buffalo horn ferrule



Made from powdered stainless steel. This one came out very nicely convex ground, thin at the edge yet not at all flexible. The handle is tapered in all directions for comfort and style made from a well figured box elder burl. The choil has been relieved extra for a good finger notch (used in the pinch grip) that allows for knuckle clearance should the knife be used on the board. As always, this knife is super sharp and ready to go to work out of the box. This one will make the home cook, or pro chef, a master slicer. :wink:




Price - *$799 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 25, 2017)

Wow, love that hint of green towards the front of the handle and your suji profile is my favorite!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2017)

Bill13 said:


> Wow, love that hint of green towards the front of the handle and your suji profile is my favorite!




That little bit of green is the only thing left of what was a dyed gray block. At the time I was getting bummed out as the color went away but afterwards I'm happy with it. 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2017)

This one is *SOLD*


----------

